# Mirror glaze question



## Bsysuef (Oct 4, 2017)

Chefs can I use white chocolate compound for mirror glaze on mousse cake? Thanks


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've only ever made dark chocolate mirror glaze; but some of the recipes online for white glaze call for good quality white chocolate....


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I haven't worked with compound as I don't really like the taste, but I do have a glaze recipe that doesn't use either, if that is your goal. PM me if interested.


----------



## lecyk11 (Nov 2, 2018)

You should use good quality white chocolate for best result and taste


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Take:
300 gr 33-36% whipping cream
100 gr corn syrup
300 gr quality couverture

Bring the cream and syrup to a boil, drop in the couverture, blend smooth. Glaze.

Depending on the fat content of the cream and of the chocolate, you may have to tweak the recipie a bit. White choc. has less cocoa butter content and might be a bit too thin. I’ve never tried it with compound choc. though, hate that stuff, smells like old sneakers. You need the corn syrup for shine and for flexibility, omit it and the glaze will dry out and crack within a day.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Interesting you should ask, I inherited an alarming amount of "white chocolate a'peels" from the last pastry chef which is far from good quality. I just tried to make this mirror glaze last week. It dripped down my cakes and did not hold on. I really want to use up the chocolate, so I may just add more gelatin.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

i watched several videos on this and alot say to freeze your cake and then pour this helps it set also gelatine is in the recipe for al li saw.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, freezing may help when applying the glaze, but once it sits in the fridge for a few hours, the glaze will slide off.

No doubt gelatin will work, and it does provide a nice shine, but it has “issues”. The first is mouthfeel, it feels rubbery—not the texture you’re expecting for a desert. The second is durability, if anything touches the glaze, the entire surface will lift and peel off like a chunk of badly Sunburned skin..

When using “real” chocolate in a glaze, the cocoa butter and fat from whipping cream provide the bulk and setting power for the glaze. “A’peels” don’t have much of anything—other than sugar


----------

